# Is it Christmas yet?



## The grumpy one (18 Dec 2021)

So what have all you good boys and girls asked Santa for this year?

Me I would love a 200+ litre tank, already matured, with fish and plants. But Rudolf is refusing to pull the sleigh with that much weight on board.
"Santa is heavy enough" says Rudolf.


----------



## Wolf6 (18 Dec 2021)

The only aquatic hobby related thing on my list was a doaa mist maker. The rest of the list was various powertools and gardening tools. The size of the presents gives me nothing


----------



## Courtneybst (18 Dec 2021)

I'd like someone to take me to an aquascaping shop so I can buy some hardscape! 😁🎄


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Dec 2021)

I've been good enough to myself of late that I've sickened myself of tank stuff, so literally anything else would be refreshing! 😂


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Dec 2021)

Nothing aquascaping related under my Xmas Tree! All techie stuff as usual 

Wishing everyone a good Xmas


----------



## GHNelson (18 Dec 2021)

You got enough decorations on that tree Paulo!....🎄 
Merry Xmas Paulo, and to the Team and Members when it comes!!! 
I'm sure you can stick another set of lights on that tree....


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Dec 2021)

I just want peace love and health really. The rest is just bonus.


----------



## Kelvin12 (23 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone.   Heres hoping next year we can all get back to some sort of normality and forget these lock downs and masks.  Take care all. 
Dirk


----------



## foxfish (23 Dec 2021)

….Almost there, have a great Christmas to all my cyber friends and drink sensibly…..


----------



## pat1cp (24 Dec 2021)

Happy Xmas everyone


----------



## jaypeecee (24 Dec 2021)

Hi @The grumpy one 

Not long to go....

JPC


----------



## pat1cp (25 Dec 2021)

And we've even had a white one.


----------

